# تعطيل عداد كهرباء الكتروني مسبق الدفع



## lith777 (28 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد مساعدة من المهندسين الكرماء في طريقة تعطيل عداد كهرباء ظالم مسبق الدفع حيث أن الشركة ترفض تغييره بحجة أن علي الزامات مالية سابقة يجب أن أدفعها و لا يعطون الموضوع شيئاً من الأهمية مع أن هذا العداد لا يحسب بشكل صحيح والكل يعرف ذلك 
فأنا أريد من أحدكم أن يدلني على طريقة تخفف من ذلك أو حتى تعطله بعض الوقت مع العلم أن العداد لشركة الاحتلال الاسرائيلي وهذا ما دفعني الى البحث عن تعطيل العداد أو طريقة تخفف من السحب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## lith777 (30 يوليو 2012)

يا جماعة بدي اعطل العداد حتى تضطر الشركة لتغييره ....مين يفيدنا في ذلك


----------



## lith777 (31 يوليو 2012)

*أين المهندسين ؟ ؟ ؟*​


----------

